# what did you do to your A6 this week?



## FAh-kit8vt (Oct 19, 2009)

this thread is in every forum. but i made it a week because it's slow here. 

i lowered mine.


----------



## TurnipLicker (Mar 13, 2011)

The chrome exhaust pipes on my Diesel A6 are now gloss black.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

TurnipLicker said:


> The chrome exhaust pipes on my Diesel A6 are now gloss black.


 The chrome pipes on my diesel A6 are always soot black :laugh:

I put some D3 fat fives on mine:


----------



## Smore (Nov 22, 2011)

Dropped mine too st coils and complete front end rebuild


----------



## questioncom (Oct 13, 2010)

Ordered a new o2 sensor, and abs module. Gonna slap, them on Tuesday. Also gotta put on my summer wheels. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FAh-kit8vt (Oct 19, 2009)

scrubbed carpet and waxed it this week


----------



## audiudo (Sep 9, 2010)

Lowered it, new control arms and did a carbon fiber valance


----------



## LinusT (May 22, 2003)

*sent it to the recycler*

but it gave up its 01E for my '02 S6 avant 










Still a few parts available...inquire!


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Mine still wont start. parked in the back yard.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

This...


----------



## audiudo (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice. Got any full shots?


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

audiudo said:


> Nice. Got any full shots?


Why yes I do...


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TurnipLicker (Mar 13, 2011)

I replaced my side indicators with black ones, and replaced the rear valance thing around the exhausts.


----------

